# What is "Case-O-Matic



## synway

Wow... I am new to tractor power ownership, and my first tractor this guy got is a 410B case tractor...
Know I had powerwashed the dirty thing down and installed a loader frame with a blade on the front to move snow in the winter. ( have heart issues and can't bare to watch my wife snow float our drive so she can work on her clients, nuff said)
Idealy a 4x4 tractor with a loader is in our future ( I'm an opperator more than a mechanic)
Know I'm running this case and snow plow hopefully successfully for winter 2008/09.
New to tractors of any year this old girl seems like a real beauty .
Now I changed the oil and I think I need to remove the oil pan to clean out sludge hopefully before winter. 
The loader frame was originally yellow then painted green and the cylinders are single action and old, I replaced the seales and stoped the leaks from the cylinders.
I noticed the oil kinda black (Hydralic oil). so I guess I should change the Hydralic oil.
Is this the oil that is in the case-o matic part of things? Yes I'm that green. 
Do I change the torque tube oil? is that where the hydralic oil is.
Is there any links that could help me learn what I have? :truth:


----------



## synway

would I use a TDH fluid? or a straight hydraulic fluid?


----------



## caseman-d

Hydraulics, transmission, and torque convertor shouls have seperate reserviors. You should use type A or Dextron automatic oil in case-matic. You can use TDH if you wish, it should be a good grade of hydraulic oil. If you wish and want to just keep one oil I would go with either Hytran or dextron automatic oil.

Case o matic is suppose to work just like a automatic trany in a car. Oil should be very clean, filter cleaned, and at correct level. Very good trany if taken good care of.
caseman-d


----------



## synway

Thanks caseman-d.
So the Torque tube is a reservoir of oil and it also houses the torque converter and range housing and each of those components have each their own oils?
To lift the blade on the front I am using one of the levers on the right side of the seat, when the cylinder on the loader arms was leaking I filled the reservoir at the range lever through the breather vent.There is a dip stick there and should be checked warm and at low Idle.... Then there is the motor oil and dip stick for that.
Is there another place for oil ? Am I clear as mud in what I am asking?
Where does the oil that lifts the loader with the hydraulic cylinder come from when you don't have an external hydralic pump? go slow turtle


----------



## caseman-d

Thought I had answered your questions last time I was visiting the site. Thinking about it I was having problems with internet service. You have already figured thing s out. Just in case, the hydraulic has own reservior, rear end and trany one, and the the torque convertor has it's own.
caseman-d


----------



## Remick

Hello i am new at forum , have a case 530 CK and trying to figure out why case o matic drive is not working properly.


----------



## HarveyW

Hello Remick,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

You need to get a service/repair manual for your tractor. There is an I&T shop manual (about 100 pages) on ebay for a Case 530....$42. 

There is also a service manual for a Case 530C on CD for $12. This covers a lot more detail, but you have to print out what you want to have a hard copy.

Manuals will give you troubleshooting sections for each major category. Hopefully leading you to a solution to your problem.


----------

